# Gum tree help



## sugars888 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to find accommodations in the Bentley area. The best place to look is gumtree but I cannot see the phone numbers because I am not in Australia. Can I send a couple of links of shared rentals that I am interested in and have that person send me the phone numbers on there? I am willing to pay anyone who helps ( I am desperate, I need a place before my arrival on Feb 19)

It would great if someone can help, I just need the phone numbers of the owners

Thank you -


----------



## prozac (Feb 4, 2014)

You haven't exactly been knocked over in the rush. Send me the links.


----------



## prozac (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure I can accept or send pm's until I have a minimum number of posts. Maybe someone else would like to offer?


----------



## prozac (Feb 4, 2014)

If you check your email you should have those numbers now.


----------



## sugars888 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Thank you*



prozac said:


> If you check your email you should have those numbers now.


I got the email, thanks so much for your help. It was much appreciated


----------



## prozac (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy to help. It did not take long.


----------

